# Slax Key



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

my copy of slax keeps getting stuck on the password blank in the boot I DID NOT SET A PASSWORD. is there some kind of universal key? it is a liveCD

thanx--cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

nevermind found it 

login=root
password=toor


----------

